# Adobe Illustrator CS3



## Temp89

I downloaded the trial version of Adobe Illustrator CS3 and saved the installer to my desktop (ADBEILSTCS3_WWE). It then saved a file called Adobe CS3, and a few files in I opened the file named setup.exe like the instructions and common sense would. But all that happens is the dialogue box for Adobe Setup flashes on the screen for a second or two then disapears. No installation. No error message. Just fail.


----------



## peterhuang913

Where did you download it from?


----------



## Temp89

downloaded it right from the Adobe website


----------



## Wrench97

Have you ever had the trial versions of any CS3 products before?


----------



## Temp89

Yup. i downloaded the Adobe Photoshop CS3 trial, got it activated and it works fine.


----------



## peterhuang913

How did you get it activated?


----------



## Inactive

Temp89 said:


> Yup. i downloaded the Adobe Photoshop CS3 trial, got it activated and it works fine.


i'm confused. if you got it working, then why was the OP questioning how to install it?


----------



## peterhuang913

freddyhard said:


> i'm confused. if you got it working, then why was the OP questioning how to install it?


He got Photoshop working but not Illustrator.


----------



## Inactive

dooh!
maybe i should pay a little more heed to what i read.


----------

